# Controller for third function implement



## pocojo (7 mo ago)

Hello all,
i have a Kioti CX 2510 HST with a dealer installed third function valve assembly. I bought a grapple and don't know what device is needed to control the grapple cylinder. Im new at this and any help will be greatly appreciated. Thanks.
Pocojo


----------



## BinVa (Sep 21, 2020)

The 3rd svc will operate the grapple. I would think the dealer would have extended the hyd. lines to front of the loader frame and installed quick couplers. All you should need to do is plug in. B.


----------



## pocojo (7 mo ago)

The lines are up front with the quick couplers. I just didn't know what would control the fluid to the grapple piston but I found the two buttons on the front of the joystick. I am new to all this and I really appreciate your quick response. Thanks,
Pocojo


----------

